# Quick Help: Can I Watch ITV Live on my PS3?



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Football is on in 10 minutes, I got a poxy TV but got a projector. Can I stream or watch live TV, not iplayer I presume, this way.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

yes. I'm doing it as we speak. Signup to TVCatchup and the log onto the website on your ps3


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Go to itv.com and click on watch itv 1.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

LER said:


> Go to itv.com and click on watch itv 1.


Trying this, itv website says I need to upgrade adobe, the adobe website says I have the latest...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gunna try tvcatchup


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Bunch of ass! All parentals are off, I can surf to any website, but tvcatchup... it just got to the loading screen at around 60% and stalled. I let it run for the full 90 mins, nuffink.

I even tried a new log-in password.


----------

